# Is this poplar or cottonwood or neither?



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

A tree like this was knocked over in our backyard. Would this be poplar or cottonwood or another species?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The variability in leaf size and the furrowing in the bark says cottonwood to me.


----------



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

Cottonwood for sure. I have a huge one that starts dropping leaves in the yard in August. I've grow very familiar with raking those leaves.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

This is interesting because ours never develop the large fluffy seeds that look like snow on the ground. Just a mile away on the golf course trees of similar stature were dropping cotton all over the place and ours never do that. That's why i thought of Poplar. Would it be that they are male or female? I've heard people refer to trees this way. Thanks!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a fact sheet on cottonwoods if you are interested. Male and female flowers are on different trees.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

trc65 said:


> Here's a fact sheet on cottonwoods if you are interested. Male and female flowers are on different trees.


This is great info. Thanks!


----------

